# Star Wars-Serie bei Disney Plus: The Malandorian begeistert in der ersten Folge



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars-Serie bei Disney Plus: The Malandorian begeistert in der ersten Folge*

						Die meisten Zuseher finden Star Wars: The Mandalorian, die die Bewertungen der ersten Folge der ersten Staffel zeigen. Kritik gibt es wenig; Verrisse noch seltener und generell ist alles recht überschwänglich. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars-Serie bei Disney Plus: The Malandorian begeistert in der ersten Folge*


----------



## Modoka (12. November 2019)

Glaube da wurde das ein oder andere mal der name der serie falsch geschrieben...


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2019)

Kommt erst Ende März nach Deutschland.


----------



## Nuallan (12. November 2019)

Sehr guter Start auf jeden Fall. Hoffe sie halten das Niveau.


----------



## Mahoy (12. November 2019)

Bin auch sehr angetan. Die ganze Stimmung und Visualisierung passt einfach.



Spoiler



Aber ich fange gerade an zu rechnen: Wenn ein Angehöriger von Yodas Spezies mit 50 Jahren noch ein Baby ist, dann wäre der Yoda aus der Originaltrilogie mit 900 Jahren immer noch ein Teenager gewesen (sofern sich die biologische Alterung nicht irgendwann beschleunigt) und somit viel zu jung gestorben.


----------



## floschuller (12. November 2019)

Wer übersetzt den The Mandalorian ins Deutsche? Das hat selbst Disney nicht gemacht und das soll schon was heißen. Allgemein habe ich auch schon die erste Folge gesehen und kann den ganzen positiven Kommentaren bisher nur zustimmen. Einfach nur genial. Bisher 10/10


----------



## facehugger (12. November 2019)

floschuller schrieb:


> Wer übersetzt den The Mandalorian ins Deutsche? Das hat selbst Disney nicht gemacht und das soll schon was heißen. *Allgemein habe ich auch schon die erste Folge gesehen* und kann den ganzen positiven Kommentaren bisher nur zustimmen. Einfach nur genial. Bisher 10/10


Warst/Bist du in den USA?

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Warst/Bist du in den USA?



Wenn du etwas guckst, findest du den schon.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. November 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Warst/Bist du in den USA?
> 
> Gruß



Geht das denn nicht per VPN?


----------



## MXDoener (13. November 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Warst/Bist du in den USA?
> 
> Gruß



Oh my sweet summer child....


----------



## Rollora (13. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du etwas guckst, findest du den schon.



Ja, denn der Disney Channel oder wie deren Service nun heißt wird von mir nicht supportet.
Brauch nicht noch 10 exklusive Services


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ja, denn der Disney Channel oder wie deren Service nun heißt wird von mir nicht supportet.
> Brauch nicht noch 10 exklusive Services



Ich werde den schon nehmen. Hab dann drei Accounts -- Netflix, Amazon Prime und ab März Disney.
Mehr werden es aber nicht. Wird echt teuer am Ende. 
Und wann soll man das alles gucken?


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich werde den schon nehmen. Hab dann drei Accounts -- Netflix, Amazon Prime und ab März Disney.
> Mehr werden es aber nicht. Wird echt teuer am Ende.
> Und wann soll man das alles gucken?


Deswegen bleibe ich bei Prime!


----------



## Threshold (13. November 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Deswegen bleibe ich bei Prime!



Dann kannst du nie wieder was von Disney gucken.


----------



## RyzA (13. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kannst du nie wieder was von Disney gucken.


Doch auf Bluray. Oder im Kino. Zumindest die Filme.

Ich lasse mich doch nicht für 1-2 Produktionen, welche ich interessant finde, anlocken, um noch zusätzliche Dienste zu abonnieren.
Das beste Paket ist für mich Amazon Prime.
Und ich kann auf den Rest verzichten.


----------



## empy (13. November 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Spoiler



Naja, überleg mal wann z.B. ein Hund ausgewachsen ist und wie lange er lebt. Das lässt sich nicht immer so leicht vergleichen.



Rollora schrieb:


> Ja, denn der Disney Channel oder wie deren Service nun heißt wird von mir nicht supportet.



Du könntest ja nicht mal, wenn du wolltest. Also schon, aber  dabei würdest du gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen. Da kann man  Disney nur zur enormen Weitsicht gratulieren.


----------



## Lexx (13. November 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ende März


Wurde vor 2 Stunden german pred.

Werde heute Abend mal reinschauen.
Zu Gemüte erst wenn Season 1 complete ist.
(Wohl in ein paar Wochen...?)


----------

